# Gente



## ronanpoirier

Does Catalan have a word for "gente" from the same root?

That's what I call to go straight to the point 

Thanks _o/


----------



## betulina

Hi, Ronan!

A direct answer, too: yes.  Okay, a bit longer: yes, it's "gent".

Salut!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Is the final t pronounced I guess it sounds like an European Portuguese speaker saying the word "gente" but without the nasalization.


----------



## betulina

It depends on the dialect. The final t is pronounced in some but not in others. It is pronounced in Valencia, for example, and I would say Mallorca, but not in the dialects spoken in Catalonia. 

The g is pronounced like J in "John", more or less - like in Portuguese, isn't it?


----------



## jazyk

> The g is pronounced like J in "John", more or less - like in Portuguese, isn't it?


No, la _g _davant la _e_ i la _i _i la _j_ portugueses es pronuncien com en francès.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies per l'aclariment, Jazyk!  Però m'ha sorgit un dubte, perquè em pensava que en català passava el mateix, és a dir, assimilava que la "j" i la "g" davant de "e" i de "i" en català es pronunciaven com en francès o com la "j" de "john" (bé, jo ho faig tot igual... però no sóc cap experta en pronunciació, ni de bon tros!  )

Amb què es pot comparar la "g" de "gent"? Amb la "j" francesa o l'anglesa? (que per mi són la mateixa que la catalana -i ara ja diria que la portuguesa, i la italiana! -bé, en italià "gente" crec que faria una cosa així com "dgente")

Gràcies!


----------



## jazyk

La j francesa i la j anglesa no són pas iguals. La j francesa no té el petit vestigi de d que es senteix en la j anglesa, la qual correspon a la g italiana, encara que és una mica més forta, característica de les consonants de les llengües germàniques.


----------



## betulina

jazyk said:


> La j francesa i la j anglesa no són pas iguals. La j francesa no té el petit vestigi de d que se senteix en la j anglesa, la qual correspon a la g italiana, encara que és una mica més forta, característica de les consonants de les llengües germàniques.



Ara ho veig, és cert. Doncs llavors la catalana, sense altres sons abans que la modifiquin, és com la francesa, sense la d (encara que diria que també depèn del dialecte -deixant de banda els parlars apitxats que es diferencien clarament en aquest aspecte). 
De fet, quan vaig dir que era com la J de "John" ho deia per dir que no era la J castellana. Ara ja queda clar. Gràcies, Jazyk!


----------



## ernest_

No hi estic d'acord. L'anglès té els dos sons / ʒ / i / ʤ / igual que el català (no sé si es veuràn bé els símbols de l'IPA). En el cas de "gent" és el "simple" / ʒen / igual que a l'anglès "measure" / meʒə / (en realitat no és la mateixa 'e' però vaja).


----------



## jmx

El so "normatiu" de la g de 'gent' al català es /ʒ/, com al francès, com ja han senyalat, però crec que a la pràctica depenent del dialecte i fins i tot del parlant no és gens fàcil dir si es pronuncia /ʒ/ o /ʤ/. Aquesta és la impressió que jo tinc.


----------



## jazyk

> No hi estic d'acord. L'anglès té els dos sons / ʒ / i / ʤ / igual que el català (no sé si es veuràn bé els símbols de l'IPA).


Ningú de nosaltres ha dit que la llengua anglesa no disposa dels dos sons, estàvem parlant de la pronúncia de la j anglesa, sobretot en la paraula John.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

jazyk said:


> La j francesa i la j anglesa no són pas iguals. La j francesa no té el petit vestigi de d que es senteix en la j anglesa, la qual correspon a la g italiana, encara que és una mica més forta, característica de les consonants de les llengües germàniques.


 
Estic d'acord!
La j catalana és com la j francesa. Crec que la j anglesa correspon a tg o tj en català, com en "platja".

Fins la pròxima


----------

